# Teacup Toy on Craigslist



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I wish I could just to get him away from them but I am full up at the inn. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Funny you posted this today, because on a whim, I searched Craig's List for "poodle" just last night. Frankly, I'm now sorry I did, because the results were maddening, heartbreaking, and downright depressing. So many sad looking mutts! So many awful stories! So many breedings that should never, ever have taken place, some clearly done just to make a few $$$!

Sorry for the rant, but what I saw was eye opening, and I do not mean that in a good way. I had no idea! If the best breeders on this forum represent those improving the breed, what's going on via CL is pulling hard in the opposite direction.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> Funny you posted this today, because on a whim, I searched Craig's List for "poodle" just last night. Frankly, I'm now sorry I did, because the results were maddening, heartbreaking, and downright depressing. So many sad looking mutts! So many awful stories! So many breedings that should never, ever have taken place, some clearly done just to make a few $$$!
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but what I saw was eye opening, and I do not mean that in a good way. I had no idea! If the best breeders on this forum represent those improving the breed, what's going on via CL is pulling hard in the opposite direction.


You and I both. 

Upon searching, I found this one on CL: toy poodle black puppy 2 months boy with shots & dewormed


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Again, I guess it's regional, because while I was looking for Lily, I looked on craigslist in several surrounding areas (up to 1 hr away) and found very few poodles(mostly mixes or senior dogs that people were "moving and can't take with us" - don't get me started on THAT!!). Also, in this area ads for dogs for sale are flagged on Craigslist. It can be difficult to find a small dog for adoption, which is why people go to the puppy store  
That pup in the ad Joelly posted looks SO tiny and so sad.


----------

